# Godin Montreal Premiere



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I like the look of these! I wonder what the street price will be?

http://www.godinguitars.com/godinpremierep.htm


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Those are pretty. Gotta wonder what they'd soud like with a set of Filter-trons.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Very nice. I'll check one out when they arrive at L&M.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Those are nice!

The original Montreals have a street price of $1750 at L&M. eek
These "Premieres" would be more, no?


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

That looks awesome.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 22, 2012)

Something like this you invest in if you plan on keeping it. I had a Godin LG something or other, had accoustic thing but no synth connection. Looked kinda nice, and played like butter. That was back in the late 90's, not sure what the quality is like now compared to then.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sugar said:


> Something like this you invest in if you plan on keeping it. I had a Godin LG something or other, had accoustic thing but no synth connection. Looked kinda nice, and played like butter. That was back in the late 90's, not sure what the quality is like now compared to then.


I haven't noticed any decline in the quality.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## WaltersLondon (May 11, 2011)

Montreal - 2 Voice
Body - Solid Mahogany, chambered, Carved Mahogany Top, High Gloss finish Natural HG 025510 
Neck - Mahogany, 24 ¾ " scale, 16" radius, 22 frets Includes VBGAC gig bag.
Fingerboard - Rosewood
Electronics - 2 Godin Humbuckers, 1 x vol, 1 x tone, blend knob. Bridge equipped with LR Baggs transducers,
Custom pre-amp with 3-band EQ, 2 Outputs: electric, acoustic/mix

MSRP IS $2263.00

i won't post our sale price here as I think it's against the rules of GC.


----------



## WaltersLondon (May 11, 2011)

Oops, just noticed that's the 2 voice, and not the premier . Just emailed my Godin rep and will post as soon as I know as its it in their list yet.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Yaeh, they look cool--I'd love to try one, but I'd need a generous gift before I get one...

but if any one gets one--let me live vicariously


----------



## WaltersLondon (May 11, 2011)

Godin Montreal premier available in about 6 weeks.

MSRP of the non bigsby version is 1795.00


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well that puts it on the look-but-don't-touch list for me. Do love those mahogany necks though.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

WaltersLondon said:


> Godin Montreal premier available in about 6 weeks.
> 
> MSRP of the non bigsby version is 1795.00


So does that mean approximately $1250 on the street? I'm spit balling here...


----------



## WaltersLondon (May 11, 2011)

I don't think the rules of GC let me post a sale price here, but PM me if you like.

glenn


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

That's a sweet lookin guitar! I tried the og Montreal and loved the feel, but it was way to warm, mellow, jazzy sounding for my taste. A Summit and an Uptown are occupying top spots on my current wishlist though.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It looks like Godin is going hard after the Gibson line-up and the Gretch as well. I just wish they had a little wider neck or at least had it available for order.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 22, 2012)

Whats the story with the breath-through top? Pretty sweet if that's not a laminate top.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The specs say that it's Canadian Wild Cherry top, back and sides.

The core is carved spruce "breathe through", as opposed to a solid block, I assume.


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

I'd rather it had an ebony fret-board at that price.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Gorgeous guitar but it needs block inlays and a bound fretboard. At least to my tastes.
Regards,


----------

